# Bitless Bridle



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

Has anyone ever used one of these.. what were your thoughts??


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

I have used bitless bridles, there are many different types, from not much better than a head collar to extremely severe, so it depends about which you are talking and in what context.


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

the mare i have just taken on loan seems quite uncomfortable in her mouth... am getting her teeth checked.. just wondered if bitless bridles would be an option.. they seem much kinder


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Not all bitless bridles are kinder than those with bits, although of course the severity of their action depends largely on the skills, knowledge, ability, training and experience of the rider.

IME many horses which appear to be uncomfortable in the mouth have referred pain from incorrect fitting of headpieces which are too narrow/tight.

If after her teeth have been checked and she has no tushes which often interfere with bits, you could look into bitless bridles, what you need to understand is the difference between the various models and say the Dr Cook

Comparison of bitted and bitless bridles - The Bitless Bridle™ UK

The above is an introduction.


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

ok will get her teeth checked and her tack.. the tack is just what came with her i didnt have it fitted myself. thanks


----------



## SUNNY10 (Nov 5, 2011)

Hi I introduced a bitless bridle to my thoroughbred X for the last few years of his life . He was always a horse that wanted to "get there yesterday", why walk when you can trot, canter etc. He was very strong but stoppable but never really seemed happy in a bit (teeth & back all checked OK). I was hesitant about the bitless at first, thinking I would have no control/brakes. However, Sunny amazed us. He was so much happier - couldn't quite understand why no bit and started hanging his tongue out at first! Also, when tacking up he would still open his mouth to take the bit even though there was none! He soon got used to that though. He was easy to stop, even though he was still strong and fast. I also felt much happier riding him with no lump of metal in his mouth - I only wish I had done it sooner. My daughter even rode him on the beach with no problems. 

RIP Sunny we will miss you for ever xx

PS - mine is a Dr Cooks.


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

I have a western hackamoor. I've not used it on my mare, but I used it on my gelding every so often when he needed his teeth doing, or had just had them done and I wanted to hack.

I can't say I noticed any difference, bar he used to be a bit more rounder in it. I do know a lady who rides bitless all the time.


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

I had my ex racer in a bitless Dr Cooks bridle loved it and did x country in a hackamore. However you need to discuss this with the horses owner as he is a horse on loan. How long have you had on loan? And when was his teeth last done?

Personally I would be a bit peeved if I had loaned out and then had some one telling me my horse had problems. I also wouldnt loan a horse out with everything out of date unless I had agreed with the loaner that I would pay for it.


----------



## Mia123 (Aug 25, 2012)

A pony I ride at my riding school had an injury on his nose and needs a bitless bridle. He is very happy in it and responds well, he is also a schoolmaster! I think they're fine.


----------



## Leam1307 (Feb 12, 2010)

I have a friend who competes SJ with her horse in a bitless, i think its a DR Cooks, im not sure of the circumstances but the mare goes ok on the flat but is a bit scary to watch jumping, just rushes everything, head right up in the air and almost runs right into her fences. I tried a "flower hackamore" in my previous horse after he had a tooth out as he still had a fractured jaw, its not as severe as a english or german.. more like a three ring gag without the bit part. he went really well in it, a nightmare to fit so that it doesnt slide while turning but great once it was done. Only went back to a bit as hackamores arent allowed in dressage.


----------



## MeganRose (Apr 13, 2008)

My old horse went to be trained at a stables where they had him bitless and barefoot; He was amazing bitless! I'm not sure what the name for it was, it was practically a headcollar, just a bit lower?
He was so much more responsive bitless.


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

Ive ridden skye in just a halter and she responded really well. I dont have her anymore though now


----------

